# Reefs Belong to the People



## apmaurosr (Sep 1, 2007)

The reefs belong to the people - but the people are being denied access by a powerful few. Here's what Senator Sean Kean has to say about the situation in a June 25, 2008 Asbury Park Press article: 

...He told anglers meeting in the Taylor Pavilion here that the pressure point is Assembly Speaker Joseph J. Roberts Jr., D-Camden, whom Kean said held up the reefs bill last January at the behest of the Garden State Seafood Association, a commercial fishing trade group. 

You may learn more by visiting the NJOA website (link below). Also available for review is a letter from David Chanda, Director, Division Fish and Wildlife, stating the support of the NJ DEP and NJ DFW for hook-and-line and spear fishing on the reefs only.

http://www.njoutdooralliance.org/traps/reef.html

Ant


----------

